# Varmint squirrel meeting his end... don't be raiding my chicken coop!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Now, I don't normally post video of hunting or killing... but this squirrel had been raiding our chicken coop... and that's a no no... so this is posted as a warning for all squirrels who might think about it in the future!

First shot was to flush him from behind a branch, second shot was meant as a head shot but the sucker moved just as I released... Third shot was through the heart because his head was now hidden.






So take that all you varmints out there who're thinking you'll get a free meal in our chicken coop... nothing's free and some things will give you lead poisoning!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, Bill. Cheaper and quieter than a shotgun!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work bill keep the tree rats down good shooting.

Pete


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting bill


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting up into the trees can take some adjusting to. Good shot.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good shooting and a tasty meal


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice.
Wish I was as good with my Shrike.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I enjoy hunting videos. It also legitimizes (if done right) a slingshot as a valid hunting weapon.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I have been waiting for you to show us a hunting video, thanks !
I rember you said you were hunting turtles in the water with your slingshot
sometimes could you please give us a video about that ?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting as usual Bill.
philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, we've got one more squirrel that thinks the chicken coop is a good place to get a free meal... I'll probably end up taking him sometime this weekend. This one's a real prick, yesterday I heard a big ruckus in there so went over to investigate and that soon to be dead squirrel was chasing the hens away from the scratch.

Megadippen, shooting the turtles is a necessary thing to do, especially now with this huge drought we've been having... but it's not real easy to video as the turtles are usually about 100' away and the target (turtle's head) is about the size of a quarter (coin). Easy to get on video if using a scoped rifle, you just rig a camera behind the scope... but much harder to do with a slingshot.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Loved the video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Guys, we've got one more squirrel that thinks the chicken coop is a good place to get a free meal... I'll probably end up taking him sometime this weekend. This one's a real prick, yesterday I heard a big ruckus in there so went over to investigate and that soon to be dead squirrel was chasing the hens away from the scratch.
> 
> Megadippen, shooting the turtles is a necessary thing to do, especially now with this huge drought we've been having... but it's not real easy to video as the turtles are usually about 100' away and the target (turtle's head) is about the size of a quarter (coin). Easy to get on video if using a scoped rifle, you just rig a camera behind the scope... but much harder to do with a slingshot.


Just put the camera behind the scope on the slingshot ....









Sorry .... feeling a bit frivolous at the moment ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if squirrels learn from the mistakes of others. Maybe nail him to the chicken coop, _pour encourager les autres_.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I wonder if squirrels learn from the mistakes of others. Maybe nail him to the chicken coop, _pour encourager les autres_.


When I was a lad, it was common practice to hang a dead crow in the corner of a field as a warning to other crows. But I do not think squirrels are smart enough to get the message!

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you cook it up and eat it? I hear squirrels are good eating?

Also, while we're on the subject of shooting upwards...
What adjustment, if any do you need to make for shooting upwards?
Do you have to aim higher than the target?

I took a shot at a roosting wood pigeon up in a poplar tree last weekend, and missed, it was twilight so I didn't see which way I missed (high or low, left or right) just the twigs moving in response to the shot and that pigeon's silouette flapping away!

In my yard I can only shoot downward (at 5 yards) and I find I have to aim my left fork about 2 feet below the target (with my hunting slingshot). I guess this is because there's a difference of about 4 feet between my shoulder height and the box target...
So when I took that shot upwards at the pigeon I guessed at the opposite effect on trajectory....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I didn't cook it up and eat it. It was given to one of the dogs.
When shooting upwards I don't really compensate to much, if at all. The ranges we're dealing with using a slingshot don't need much point of aim adjustment. Now if we were talking 50 yards or something, then some subconsious adjustments would certainly be made.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks! That's useful to know!


----------



## Leи (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice shot!
And can you really eat it?
Im from Germany and you squirrel are much smaler i think


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Leи said:


> Nice shot!
> And can you really eat it?
> Im from Germany and you squirrel are much smaler i think


I have eaten a lot of squirrels in my life ... greys and fox squirrels. As with all wild game, properly prepared they are very tasty. I do not know what sort of squirrels you have in Germany. But squirrels are basically vegetarian (mostly nuts and seeds but some bird eggs), so they should be good to eat.

This site claims the German reds are a bit smaller than the greys we have in North America.

http://www.ukgermanc.../kids-squirrels

Here on Vancouver Island, there are two types of small squirrels that are native ... they are protected and you are not allowed to hunt them. But grey squirrels were released here on the southern end of Vancouver Island at least 25 years ago, and now they have spread up island quite far. The greys are regarded as serious pests and are not protected here.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Leи (Nov 18, 2011)

It also not allowed to shoot the red squirrels in germany.
By the way i dont think that someone will shoot this sweet animals^^


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Leи said:


> It also not allowed to shoot the red squirrels in germany.
> By the way i dont think that someone will shoot this sweet animals^^


Wait until they get in your house and eat the wiring and cause your house to burn down. They in inside your chimney to nest and that causes house fires as well as the cost to get them out. They destroy food in storage both for humans and pets. They chew any exposed wood to get to where they want to go. They totally wiped out our pecan tree harvest last year. You may think they are sweet but most of us have a different term for them and will not think twice about shooting one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For cuteness, it is hard to beat quail ... but they are still very tasty.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Leи said:


> It also not allowed to shoot the red squirrels in germany.
> By the way i dont think that someone will shoot this sweet animals^^


How do you know they're sweet? For example this one had a real penchant for chasing our laying hens away from their feed and eating his fill of scratch... and others get into our wild bird feeders, knocking out all the seed onto the ground wasting it.
Of course you are right though.... he was sweet... to eat for my coyote/hog catch dog!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Shooting! Growing up in the Rural Deep South they are considered good eating. Clean and quarter like a chicken Buttermilk wash , roll in seasoned flour and fire like pain fryed chicken,


----------

